# lizardmen list not magic heavy???



## gunfex (Apr 20, 2008)

hi
i'm new to lizardmen and want to make a 2000 army (based on the starter batallion box) that isn't majoring on magic(no slann) - maybe just some skink priests with scrolls or cube to counter enemy magic.
Tepoc spawning????
any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

a Non magic Lizard army is fairly viable (i once ran one my self) in a 2000pt level it might be an idea to have 3-4 units or charcters with the spawining of Tepok. with Skink priests & dispel scrolls or a cube it might be an idea... i my self stuck clear away from the Priests & took a skink cheif with the dagger of sotek & the Jaguar amulet or what ever its called + Scouts this let me take down lone enemy wizards fairly easily (unless they were somthing hard)
all in all the idea can work....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've toyed with lists like that, and the Sacred Spawning of Tepok always struck me as a good idea. Skink skirmish screens in the Core slots, Scar Veterans and a Saurus Lord, and multiple large units of Spawning of Tepok Saurus fill out the list, with support from several Terradons.


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

Go with an old blood on a carnosaur for your general.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Generally, for an army to perform well it needs to compete in 3 of the 4 phases of warhammer to be sucessfull. thats not to say it absolutely has too, dwarves are a good example of an army that doesn't need too. Therefore i would always take some magic in my lizardmen army. Even if it is mainly for the extra dispel dice a few spells going off every now and then helps keep your opp on the back foot.

An example i played a game vs my bro recently using vampire counts and he used lizardmen. To try something different he went with a no magic list, with carnosaur, stegadon and a few units of cold ones, plus skinks[scouting] chameleon skinks and salamanders.
He found that this combat heavy fast list couldn't stop my magic, which allowed me to out cc him and out manaurve him.
I think having 1 or 2 priests would have helped him out quite a bit


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Yay finally someone that doesn't put in the slann with a 2+ward save combo good on you. I personally think the old blood on carnosaure is excelent and looks really cool. 
I've found saurus are rock in combat and skinks perform well in shooting roll and can help with having a flavour of magic.
I think a non magic heavy lizard man army could work well and you may actually have enough points to have a large army rather than it looking like a slann and a few of his skink drinking pals lol.
Good luck


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I Collect Lizardmen, and if you're not taking a slann, Take an Oldblood on a carnosaur and give him a Stegadon 'bodyguard' or a unit of Cold Ones. Then take 2 level 2 Skink Priests. (or dump the Carnosaur and give the Oldblood a Cold One, then take a Scar Veteran also mounted on a Cold One, And make a uber-unit of doom out of a unit of Cold Ones as their bodyguard)


----------

